# November Challenge - A Gavel and Sounding Block - Questions?



## nev (1 Nov 2012)

Hi everyone, the People have spoken! - Our project for the 2012 November Challenge is *A Gavel and Sounding Block.*

Definition of gavel
noun
a small hammer with which an auctioneer, a judge, or the chair of a meeting hits a surface to call for attention or order. 

Our Judge for *November* will be Paul (thank you)

Must be New work for this Challenge

All components are to be lathe turned and should be made from a _*suitable*_ wood and fit for purpose. 

No specific minimum or maximum size but should be an appropriate usable size.

You are allowed to use glue or threads for the assembly of your entry.

Colouring / texturing / burning allowed

Any entry's that are outside the rules and requirements will not be judged

The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum )

NO Critique or comments on any work until December Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state wood type if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )

Please post 3 images of your work / entry

1 showing the Gavel and block together ( close up of head on block)
1 showing the Gavel (in profile )
1 showing the Block 

Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same previous months

When your entry is ready please go to the scoreboard http://ukwturningcomp.co.uk/

Log in to your account and mark yourself as ready by 10 pm on the 27th Nov after this time the scoreboard will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 27th Nov up until 10pm on the 29th Nov. after this time the thread will be locked for Judging

Results will be given on or before 31 Nov

Good luck and have fun!


Paul has no specific requirements so away to the drawing boards ladies and gents!


----------



## nev (5 Nov 2012)

Post any questions you may have in this thread please.


----------



## RogerBoyle (5 Nov 2012)

Can i use Metal for decoration and protection on the gavel ???

Roger


----------



## nev (5 Nov 2012)

RogerBoyle":qdfbow0i said:


> Can i use Metal for decoration and protection on the gavel ???
> 
> Roger



Sorry Roger, but the rules state....

"All components are to be lathe turned and should be made from a suitable wood ... "

So I'm afraid thats a No  

(Although its a common enough combo for gavels we wont all have access to metal working gear etc)


----------



## RogerBoyle (5 Nov 2012)

Ok Nev 
Back to plan d


----------



## M P Hales (12 Nov 2012)

Is there a newby section
only bought lathe last week,still got all fingers (just) but think another 30 years experiance would probably help!!!
M


----------



## nev (12 Nov 2012)

M P Hales":49fjgso0 said:


> Is there a newby section
> only bought lathe last week,still got all fingers (just) but think another 30 years experiance would probably help!!!
> M



Hi M,
(hows 007?) :wink: 
Its not a competition ... Its a CHALLENGE (with the chance of wee award), and the only person to be challenged is yerself 8) 
There are No seniors / novices/ pro's type sections, we're all lumped in together and the judge has the unenviable task of picking the winner.
The challenge was started by Blister (hello if youre watching Allen :wink: ) in order to get more people involved in the forum and actually turning something. I found it very useful when i started turning as i found myself stood in front of the lathe champing at the bit and not having the foggiest what to make. 
Earlier in the runnings it was asked of those involved if it was ok if x,y or z joined in later in the year and it was always a yes, and with dwindling numbers we could always use some fresh blood (hopefully not literally #-o ), So by all means sign up, ask any questions if you have any and have a good go.

If you have a look at Chas' stickies you can see this and last years Challenge entries and you will see that quite a few of those getting on the podium now were newbies not long ago, me included


----------



## woodyturner (14 Nov 2012)

I have followed the link but I don't seem to be having much luck filled in my details clicked the button twice but it just goes back to the start


----------



## nev (14 Nov 2012)

woodyturner":12iy7hv8 said:


> I have followed the link but I don't seem to be having much luck filled in my details clicked the button twice but it just goes back to the start



OK. I shall ask Alan (HC), the master of the scoreboard to look into it.


----------



## woodyturner (14 Nov 2012)

Thank you Nev


----------



## nev (14 Nov 2012)

woodyturner":2hnembof said:


> I have followed the link but I don't seem to be having much luck filled in my details clicked the button twice but it just goes back to the start




HC has worked his magic and it should all be sorted now Woody


----------



## woodyturner (14 Nov 2012)

Thanks Nev I have done signed up all I have to do now is make a block and gavel


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Nov 2012)

woodyturner":3vxpitz5 said:


> Thanks Nev I have done signed up all I have to do now is make a block and gavel



Best of luck!


----------



## nev (22 Nov 2012)

No doubt everybody is in the shed beavering away at this months project (hammer) 

I have just been trying to photograph my entry for this month and discovered a few issues from a judging point of view, so, Just to throw a small spanner in the works :twisted: I have made a slight amendment to the picture requirements for this months challenge. 

so IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY TAKEN the pics, and if possible _when the time comes_ can you please ....

Please post 3 images of your work / entry

1 showing the Gavel and block together ( close up of head on block)
1 showing the Gavel (in profile )
1 showing the Block 

I know its short notice and you may have already taken pics or disposed of said gavel (at a great profit no doubt :wink: ) if so *Dont panic!*, stick with the originals, I thought I'd just try and make the judges life a little easier.
Hope thats ok with all those taking part and doesnt upset anyone


----------



## woodyturner (23 Nov 2012)

Mine is now finished Gavel, block and a stand how and when do I post the photos please ?


----------



## nev (23 Nov 2012)

woodyturner":279mqahd said:


> Mine is now finished Gavel, block and a stand how and when do I post the photos please ?



you need to be patient for a few days more Woody  

''Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 27th Nov up until 10pm on the 29th Nov. after this time the thread will be locked for Judging''

at or around 10pm on the 27th a new post (or is it this one amended?) will be posted titled GAVEL AND BLOCK POST PICS HERE. we then have 2 days to post our pics and a brief description of how we did what we did to get what we got, wood type, tools used etc.
at 10pm on the 29th the thread is locked and no more posts can be made. so if you havent posted by then its too late!
Then the judge has a few days to do his thing and when he has I post the results, hwer questions can be asked and answered if need be.


----------



## woodyturner (23 Nov 2012)

nev":2tb9s980 said:


> woodyturner":2tb9s980 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is now finished Gavel, block and a stand how and when do I post the photos please ?
> ...


Thank you again Nev for all your help your a gent


----------



## RogerBoyle (23 Nov 2012)

The very first post on this thread has the info that you are asking for :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Roger


----------

